# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Requte multi table paramtre en JPQL

## Shinosha

Bonjour,

tant nouveau avec JPQL, j'ai un peu de mal  faire les choses les plus basiques. Actuellement j'ai deux entits Livre et Categorie. A l'excution, Glassfish me renvoie une erreur 500 :




> type Exception report
> 
> message
> description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
> 
> exception 
> javax.ejb.EJBException


Voici la mthode qui pose problme :



```

```

Le but est donc de retourner le nombre de livres en fonction d'une catgorie. Une simple requte Select pour afficher tous les livres fonctionne sans problme. Je pense que le problme vient de la jointure : selon les logs de Glassfish il pense que Categorie est un champ de Livre...

Merci

----------


## DevServlet

Et si t'essaie ca :

```

```

----------


## Shinosha

Non a ne marche toujours pas :




> unknown state or association field [Categorie] of class [com.javaxia.business.entities.Livre]


J'ai d oublier un truc fondamental quelque part...

----------


## DevServlet

L'erreur est assez claire non? Dans ta classe entit Livre, il ne voit pas le lien fait avec la Categorie. Fais nous voir le code des 2 classes. Au moins t'as avanc parceque t'avais une erreur de requete, maintenant c'est le mapping

----------


## Shinosha

Les deux entities ont t gnr depuis une base de donnes :

http://pastebin.com/1xSwZuSP pour Livre

http://pastebin.com/dJC2tYTb pour Catgorie

----------


## DevServlet

Eh ben t'as un petit souci de navigation jpa entre les entits dans ce cas. Essaies plutot a 

```

```

.

----------


## Shinosha

Merci a marche  ::ccool:: 

Cela dit je ne comprends pas trs bien pourquoi je dois faire a.

----------


## DevServlet

> Merci a marche 
> 
> Cela dit je ne comprends pas trs bien pourquoi je dois faire a.


Tu ne comprends pas "Comment ca marche?" c'est a? As tu fais de l'UML? car justement le gros avantage de JPA c'est de permettre une navigation dans ton diagramme vraiment conforme  la notation UML. N'oublie pas de cocher le tag "rsolu" a facilite les recherches pour d'autres plus tard.  ::lol::

----------


## Shinosha

Non, je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai un "petit soucis de navigation"  ::?:  Ou plutt  quoi c'est d.

----------


## DevServlet

> Non, je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai un "petit soucis de navigation"  Ou plutt  quoi c'est d.


En d'autres termes faut que tu te documentes un peu sur la navigation OCL d'UML  ::roll:: .

----------

